# Police Stations



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Robert Stark said:


> LA


That's a *prison* not a police station


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The new large police HQ in Malmö









Not beautiful, but way better than the HQ in Stockholm:










But its old part is nice:


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Paddington Green High Security Police Station - London

Underground Cells and Interview Rooms


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Couple of British Ones

Belgravia Police Station - London










Tooting Police Station










Wood Street Police Station - Headquarters of the 
City of London Police



















River Police Station - Wapping - London










Charing Cross Police Station



















Northwood Police Station


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

Most of the Administrative and Support Staff have been moved 
out of Scotland Yard to new offices such as the Empress State 
Building at Earls Court and the Police Training Facilities at Hendon 
since 9/11 to allow more room for counter-terrorism and frontline
units.

Scotland Yard










The Empress Building (pics below) at Earls Court London now 
home to much of Scotland Yards Admin and Support staff.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

RSP Architects have recently completed a number of new Police
Stations in the UK and there are pics on this website.  :cheers: 

http://www.rsp-architects.co.uk/


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

Police headquarters in Brussels:


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> *District Police Head Quarters
> Putrajaya, Malaysia*





sheepthief said:


> Police & Fire Station, Berlin





DiggerD21 said:


> The police headquarters in Hamburg (the star-shaped building)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jaeger said:


> Scotland Yard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST HERE!!! :cheers:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

*Poland *

Warsaw main police station









Lublin police station









Józefów (small nice one)









Izbica Kujawska (small crappy one)









To be honest I thought most of those police stations in my country are crappy and renovation-needed but I'm a bit surprised - it's not THAT bad. Obviously it's not sooooo good, but still - not bad


----------



## Mateusz (Feb 14, 2007)

Some new police station located... I know only it's Lesser Poland Voivodship, Poland










Police HQ of Lesser Poland Voivodship located in Cracow


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

WANCH said:


> The traditional ones have British influence in it especially the architecture.
> 
> It may look traditional in the outside but its ultra-modern on the inside.


Ultra modern? Looks like a normal room to me. LOL


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

goschio said:


> Ultra modern? Looks like a normal room to me. LOL


Its already modern compared to police stations in other Asian countries.


----------



## Shmack (Oct 17, 2007)

Moscow police main building


















Ministry of interior buildings :banana::horse::carrot:









And this one is really nice - ministry of interior in Georgian capital Tbilisi:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zurich - Amtshaus I


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

51 Division is probably our most recognized by locals.


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Police HQ in Bratislava, called U dvoch levov (Two lions inn) according statues of lions up to entrance


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Europol the Hague*



















*New building Europol the Hague*









*New Europol bureau under contruction*


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

Los Angeles' new police headquarters, finishing construction now:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Loving that new one in LA!


----------



## Horatio Caine (Apr 13, 2009)

Scary thing that the police in the EU are starting to look identical. 

Soon the USE (United States of Europe) is here...


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bukit Aman Police Headquarters*
KUALA LUMPUR








http://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/7072604901/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Our police station is an 80ies eyesore:









http://www.architectuurinrotterdam.nl/building.php?buildingid=153&lang=nl


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Europol The Hague
*

Old building









New building


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I think a police station should be ugly and slightly menacing, just like a policeman.


----------

